# Passat Brake Pads Warning - how long have I got?



## frash (20 Dec 2006)

Hi,

My break pad warning light came on on my VW Passat this morning.

Does anyone have an opinion on how many more miles I'm safe for?
Won't be able to get to a mechanic this side of xmas.


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

you can try kwik fit or brakes and tyres specialist..theres lot of them out there


----------



## frash (20 Dec 2006)

I hadn't thought of one of those places.
There's an Advance Pitstop place near where I work - I'll get them to do it.

Thanks


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

yeah..the sooner u check them out the less it cost u to fix it..
good luck mate


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

btw let us know how much it cost and does any expert here know if the break pad warning on that its a proper reminder a pad need to be replaced? or something more serious?


----------



## tosullivan (20 Dec 2006)

polo9n said:


> btw let us know how much it cost and does any expert here know if the break pad warning on that its a proper reminder a pad need to be replaced? or something more serious?


depends on the car....sometimes they have a light specifically just for brake pad warning or sometimes combined with other brake faults such as low brake fluid, etc.

Normally the wear sensor kicks in with about 3mm of pad left, so I wouldn't let it for more than 3-4 weeks.  Especially in this weather


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

cheers tosullivan 
and a squeaky noise when breaking? is it always a sign of brake pad to be replaced?


----------



## Gone Fishin' (20 Dec 2006)

A squeaky noise means metal on metal and damage occurring. If you drive with dodgy pads you will have seriously reduced braking performance and possible brake disc damage due to over-heating. 
As for waiting 3 to 4 weeks? That is seriously bad advice. I wouldn't wait more than a day or two to change them. God forbid you were in an accident and the brakes were found to be defective, you would be crucified. 

Don't risk it, get them changed immediately.


----------



## tosullivan (20 Dec 2006)

polo9n said:


> cheers tosullivan
> and a squeaky noise when breaking? is it always a sign of brake pad to be replaced?


if its squealing then you've run out of pads...I would say get them replaced now



Gone Fishin' said:


> A squeaky noise means metal on metal and damage occurring. If you drive with dodgy pads you will have seriously reduced braking performance and possible brake disc damage due to over-heating.
> As for waiting 3 to 4 weeks? That is seriously bad advice. I wouldn't wait more than a day or two to change them. God forbid you were in an accident and the brakes were found to be defective, you would be crucified.
> 
> Don't risk it, get them changed immediately.


Squealing was never mentioned in the original post.  I said not to let it go more than 3-4 weeks, slightly different to saying wait 3-4 weeks.  The question was how much was safe for and typically the wear sensor is supposed to give you at least that much safe driving.


----------



## frash (20 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
The warning displayed is specific - it says to check the brake pads (so it's not a generic one which might include fluid etc.)

I'll try & get them done this side of xmas but failing that I'll get them done not long after so that should be well within the 3 / 4 weeks. 
In the meantime I won't be doing too much mileage.

There's no squeaks (yet).


----------



## Pique318 (20 Dec 2006)

Newly fitted brakes squeak too, and they're obviously not worn but they have to 'bed in'.

"3-4 weeks" as a guide is pointless....it all depends on how many miles you do !
If you commute a distance then get them looked at asap, if you only drive to mass on Sunday, then leave it till after xmas.
The squealing is a metal strip in the pads to alert the driver to the wear on the pads...it does no damage. IF however, you keep ignoring it and the pads wear away completely, then the metal base of the pad will screw up your rotors/discs and you'll have to shell out for new ones. If you drive 'hard' then get your own pads from Euro Car Parts or GSF Carparts and get someone to fit them. Go for ATE, EBC Greenstuff of similar. I don't know what ones Quikfit use but they're probably the most basic pads.....


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

PIQUE318 THANKS FOR THE INFO...
i think my car does a tiny noise when breaking...
i am always very sensitive to noise from my car...

 vbmenu_register("postmenu_337076", true);


----------



## tosullivan (20 Dec 2006)

Pique318 said:


> Newly fitted brakes squeak too, and they're obviously not worn but they have to 'bed in'.
> 
> "3-4 weeks" as a guide is pointless....it all depends on how many miles you do !
> If you commute a distance then get them looked at asap, if you only drive to mass on Sunday, then leave it till after xmas.....


Would it not be the other way around?

you are probably going to use the brakes more doing short journeys in traffic than on a long commute...

regardless, its a guide


----------



## Frank (20 Dec 2006)

I would tend to err on the side of caution with brakes.

Pads are actaully cheap enough kwik fit or the like are def the way to go instead of the main stealer.


----------



## Satanta (20 Dec 2006)

tosullivan said:


> you are probably going to use the brakes more doing short journeys in traffic than on a long commute...


I can see the logic there with a lot of stop/start city driving, but from a similiar POV you could look at long journeys as lots of these short journeys put together (any "long" journey in Ireland will pass through quite a few towns/villages) with some higher speed driving in between (Motorway/Dual C/etc.).

As the previous poster(s) said, not worth risking it with brakes. If you can't get it seen before the hols reduce the milage as much as possible (whether it's long or short journeys, only do if needed) and drive with a little more care knowing they may not be performing 100% [especially if conditions are wet/fog/freezing].


----------



## Sunster (20 Dec 2006)

How long have you got?

Brakes are not something I would suggest you gamble with. Get it looked at as soon as you can. Stopping is afterall quite an important part of driving


----------



## Pique318 (21 Dec 2006)

Remember, speed doesn't kill, it's the sudden stop that does !

On that note, DRIVE SAFELY over the next couple of weeks !!!


----------



## polo9n (21 Dec 2006)

Frash, u should get it sorted in the Kwik fit near you..no reason to wait!, its a small job so won't take long


----------



## Froggie (22 Dec 2006)

Their are too many variables to take into account with brakes. If you have to use the car then have someone with experience take a look at the pads to see what condition they are in. For a lot of cars it just means turning the steering full lock on either side and having a look in with a good torch.


----------

